# can't write to cifs share (not even root can write)

## albright

I have this hp wireless printer that has a card slot which is useful for

various things. I can read and write to the card in dolphin but I cannot

write to it when mounted cifs.

My command (run as root):

```
mount.cifs //batprint/MEMORY_CARD cifs_share/ -o "rw,user=anonymous,password=anonymous"
```

after that, the share mounts properly. 

df -h:

```
//batprint/MEMORY_CARD  7.3G  186M  7.1G   3% /home/user/cifs_share
```

but if root tries to copy a file it fails:

```
cp vlclog.txt cifs_share/

cp: cannot stat `cifs_share/vlclog.txt': Not a directory
```

But, like I say, I can read and write to the share in dolphin ...

any help appreciated

----------

## albright

here's another piece of data

this is what smbclient -L shows (which looks pretty normal to me):

```

smbclient -L batprint

WARNING: The security=share option is deprecated

Enter user's password: 

Anonymous login successful

Domain=[MSHOME] OS=[VxWorks] Server=[NQ 4.32]

        Sharename       Type      Comment

        ---------       ----      -------

        IPC$            IPC       

        MEMORY_CARD     Disk      FLASH MEMORY PHOTO

Anonymous login successful

Domain=[MSHOME] OS=[VxWorks] Server=[NQ 4.32]

        Server               Comment

        ---------            -------

        Workgroup            Master

        ---------            -------
```

(I didn't know that hp printers used vxworks however  :Smile:  )

----------

## baaann

Maybe this thread is related?

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-928590-highlight-cifsutils.html

----------

## albright

thanks for the link baann but it didn't help

I've discovered the problem is more general than I thought

I cannot write to cifs shares on localhost

I can mount them but I get the same errors when I try to write

BTW, I'm using cifs-utils-5.4

----------

